

Venture capitalists writing their own law in Germany [german] - cmtt
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/wirtschaftspolitik/bvk-wagniskapitalgeber-schreiben-ihr-eigenes-gesetz-13243632.html

======
cmtt
From the article: As politics moves too slow in their opinion, german venture
capitalists are writing their own draft law. They want to remember the ruling
coalition to create better circumstances for venture capital which they have
promised.

According to Ulrike Hinrichs (CEO of the branch association BVK), it has been
about one year since the german government has announced such an initiative in
their coalition agreement, but nothing has happened. "Therefore, we deciced:
now we're writing a law by ourselves". In January, it should be presented to
the public.

Germany is the EU's biggest country by population.

